
Atlassian will work to create 'Australia's Silicon Valley' in a Sydney tech hub - ghiculescu
https://www.businessinsider.com.au/nsw-government-atlassian-australias-silicon-valley-sydney-2018-8
======
Eridrus
> “Fifteen years ago there was no technology precinct or technology industry
> in Australia,” said Farquhar, “As computer science graduates the best we
> could hope for was working at a bank or a consultancy organisation… and Mike
> and I weren’t up for that. So with a healthy dose of naivety we started out
> on our own."

I was back in Sydney recently, talking to people who work in tech there, it
seems that besides the addition of Google & Atlassian, not a whole lot has
changed. NICTA/Data61 is still around, which is good, and there are a few
startups now and we even have our own HFT firms! But in general it didn't seem
like a thriving tech scene I would want to move back to.

Living in NYC, the comparison to Roosevelt Island cracked me up a bit, since
it has a Cornell campus and basically nothing else.

